# Private fire service mains, annual testing; do you check for this?



## firemanx (Nov 27, 2012)

Just curious to find out how in depth some of you may go into your inspections.  I know that some inspectors simply check for common issues, egress, lighting, alarms etc.; however they don't check for some things such as documentation on annual inspection and testing of private fire service mains and tanks as required per 2006 IFC 508.5.3.

The follow code snippet is the 2008 Indiana adoption of the 2006 IFC, with a minor amendment:

508.5.3 Private fire service mains and water tanks.

Private fire service mains and water tanks shall be periodically inspected, tested and maintained in accordance with NFPA 25 (675 IAC 28-1-12) at the following intervals:

1.	Private fire hydrants (all types): Inspection annually and after each operation; flow test and maintenance annually.

2.	Fire service main piping: Inspection of exposed, annually; flow test every 5 years.

3.	Fire service main piping strainers: Inspection and maintenance after each use.

So, as a new FH inspecting a district that hasn't had an in depth inspection in quite a few years, am I spinning my wheels so to speak to be checking for annual testing of these mains? The 5 year flow test? Etc..  Or should the situation dictate how in depth of an inspection is completed?  Ie, if it's been 10 years since the last inspection, should it be done with a fine tooth comb?

Looking forward to your replies!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheyer (Nov 27, 2012)

Most of the time that's all we can hope for is decent documentation....here in CA. we have an amended NFPA 25 that contractors should be following, but that's a topic for another night....Here in CA....as I'm sure in your state the responsibility lies with the building owner...and the faith they place with their contractor.....good luck


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2012)

The only thing I have come across was private fire hydrants

And only required them to flow them once a year.

Do your fire fighters go out and annually flow  fire hydrants???

I would say you need to decide what inspections you want, and would make since in requiring .

Plus is there anyone in your area that can do the inspections you want


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 28, 2012)

If you are going to start checking for these things, be sure to do yourself and them a favor, send out notifications tot he affected parties and outline what you will be checking for and the implementation date.....otherwise, in this political enviroment you won't be around for long.


----------



## firemanx (Nov 28, 2012)

All good points.  To BB; because I am the only inspector in my jurisdiction, I typically do scheduled inspections and send a pamphlet to the business owner stating, generally, what I will be looking for.  The intent of this is to "catch more flies with honey than vinegar" as well as begin to educate the property owners and hopefully reduce the amount of time I would need to invest into an occupancy to write things up and perform re-inspections.

However, I will do unannounced inspections on locations that have been troublesome, that I have received complaints on, or places that I have found rather egregious offenses in my opinion such as the intentional chaining or locking of exit doors, a criminal offense in my State.

I suppose I should do the quintessential "pick your battles" strategy since I'm the only person.  Stick with the highest life safety threats and move on to the next occupancy.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 28, 2012)

Firemanx

Does your FD plan on using the "private hydrants" during FD operations on site?? If the answer is yes then better make sure they will work! If you have a large complex and are very far from a public hydrant then I am sure you will want to use the private hydrants. Make sure they are flow tested annually and every 5 years use a pitot tube and measure flow are very important. Comparing past flow tests to current tests will tell you if the water supply has gone down because of a closed valve.

If you have any fire pumps, again a very important part of the on site fire protection, better have them tested too. If the fire pump on site is bigger then the one you have on your engine better make sure they will work! If the pump is connected to a tank, better make sure the tank is full and has been inspected.

Basically if your FD is depending on the on site fire proteciton systems to work, they better be tested so it does work when you need it the most, when the building is on fire.


----------

